# Most humane way to euthanize?



## KidsCatsBettas (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi All!

I've been working diligently to help my daughter's betta, Sparkle. I've posted several threads with what is happening and how I've tried to help him get better, but in a nutshell, he hasn't eaten since Sept 17. He's very weak and getting pale and now his gills are really heaving to breathe. He's so weak that he can't get to the surface to breathe air.

We are past the point of helping him recover and it is very obvious to me that he is struggling to breathe and suffering. What is the most humane way I can help him move to fish heaven? My kids are very adamant about burying their deceased fish in the garden, so it needs to be a method that is cheap and leaves the fish intact.

Thanks,
TJ and Sparkle


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

clove oil, would be the most humane way, it is in a lot of the toothache meds, it is called eugenol oil or some such thing on the package, just a few drop in something the size of a betta cup like they are sold in and shake it up really well it will tuen the water milky, the fish will basically fall asleep, most people use the second step of a clear grain alcohol once the fish goes to sleep, I would say just mix it stronger after all an overdose of it is what you are really after


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

An alternate method is CO2. The use of carbon dioxide for the euthanasia of small mammals, birds, fish, amphibians and reptiles is considered to be humane and in accordance with the 2003 Report of the AVMA Panel on Euthanasia.
With fish drip club soda at 1 drop per second into a small container of water with the livestock till breathing stops plus 10 mins. I'm not sure this would work well with Betta due to their ability to that O2 at surface, A sealed container will most likely be required.

In the aquaculture field we use Tricaine methanesulfonate (M222) Clove oil is very near chemically to M222.

R


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Clove oil is one of the easiest and IMO most humane way. You can buy it at drug stores. Add a drop to a bit of tank water in a jar, shake it up, and net the fish into it. Here is no need to follow up with alcohol unless you underdone, but honestly, it would be way more humane to just fix the doseage.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

If you are not squeamish there are other methods available to you are well that are instantaneous. I prefer the garbage disposal - while seemingly brutal, the fish is obliterated in less than a second. The criteria for being "humane" is quick and painless, both of which the disposal excels in. The zero clean up is just an added bonus. No doubt this is not an appealing method to some, and that's fine.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey i saw your last post that you made on 10/10 . Sometimes bettas can surprised us and get better. Would you considerate to treat him with the medications. If he still has white poop you can treat him with API General Cure or with Tetra Parisites Guard. And if have small private fish stores near you , you can also get Kanaplex and mix it with API General Cure which will help with internal infection and internal parasites.
But its completely understandable if you decide to either to euthanize him or even let him die naturally. I euthanize my coworker fish once and i will not able to do it again. I let my fish die naturally. I research and find out that they don't feel pain like the human does or any animal. 

And when he dies you will need to disinfect the tank if you decide to rescue another betta. Let us know we will give you instruction on that.
Sorry


----------



## KidsCatsBettas (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you all for the help. Sparkle passed away overnight before I could intervene. He was too far gone for any meds to help. 

I did some reading about disinfecting the tank and I think I'll just get new decorations and gravel for the next fish. The tank I will air out in the sunshine for a few days. But how do I clean the filter (toss the media, I know), and the heater stick?

Thanks!

TJ and ^Sparkle^


----------



## BlueBetta17 (Mar 20, 2011)

I feel bad for recommending this but I have always done the shock treatment. Dip them in freezing cold water quickly. Took out one of my sick bettas in a blink. Unfortunately I don't know if it hurts them though...


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

KidsCatsBettas said:


> Thank you all for the help. Sparkle passed away overnight before I could intervene. He was too far gone for any meds to help.
> 
> I did some reading about disinfecting the tank and I think I'll just get new decorations and gravel for the next fish. The tank I will air out in the sunshine for a few days. But how do I clean the filter (toss the media, I know), and the heater stick?
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry. But at least you have some info on euthanizing fish for the future. I would advise to get all new supplies. If not, I'm sure there are many members who can give you info on bleach disinefecting and so forth. 



jaysee said:


> If you are not squeamish there are other methods available to you are well that are instantaneous. I prefer the garbage disposal - while seemingly brutal, the fish is obliterated in less than a second. The criteria for being "humane" is quick and painless, both of which the disposal excels in. The zero clean up is just an added bonus. No doubt this is not an appealing method to some, and that's fine.


 
:shock:.....................


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

BlueBetta17 said:


> I feel bad for recommending this but I have always done the shock treatment. Dip them in freezing cold water quickly. Took out one of my sick bettas in a blink. Unfortunately I don't know if it hurts them though...


That's another very effective method. Key is to let the water get really cold before adding the fish.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=116540

A thread that talks about when to euthanize and how. Stated in the thread is that dipping in freezing or boiling water is not humane.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss 
Read my post #7. I copy those recommendations from someone else who breeds betta ,and disinfected stuff many time. I think its very good recommendations.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=2036738

Also for 2.5 gall you don't have to use the filter. You can just do 2-50% and one full water change a week. Or you can even do one full water change every 6 days. I really recommending to try it. 

And give us update on your new guy, i am glad you considering to rescue another one! Just be careful when you pick one, make sure it don't have any sign of the disease. And i would keep him in the tank without the plants and gravel for the first 2-3 wks to make sure he is healthy .


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG I could never put my fish down the garbage disposal!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

PetMania said:


> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=116540
> 
> A thread that talks about when to euthanize and how. Stated in the thread is that dipping in freezing or boiling water is not humane.


If you continue reading that thread, it states that an ice bath (which is what was being mentioned in this thread) IS humane. I don't quite understand the contradiction, but whatever 

Of course that is just an opinion on what's humane and not. no matter how many people say that they agree in the thread, that doesn't change the fact that it's just their opinion. Nothing against the OP of that thread.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Rereading what they wrote about an ice bath - that is not what is generally considered to be an ice bath. Submersion in ice water is what most people consider to be an ice bath. I don't get how anyone thinks it's humane to draw out the fishs death and make it a big process. In the time it takes to get the things together to do these multistep methods, the fish could already be dispatched with one of the instant death methods, so ALL the time thereafter is additional suffering that the fish does not need to go through. No matter what method is used, brevity is always a plus. Any method you use that kills the fish relatively instantly is pretty humane. We can argue till the end of time about which methods are MORE humane than others. For many, good is good enough. For others, only the "best" is good enough. But good does not become bad just because it's not "the best".


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

dramaqueen said:


> OMG I could never put my fish down the garbage disposal!


 
I totally agree. Even if they are "immediately killed". That's almost the same as just dumping it down the drin as if it's no big deal.....EXCEPT your putting it into a pit of blowing blades!


----------



## Champion Betta (Oct 29, 2013)

What if your fish splattered on you! I would not be able to put mine in a disposal and think about it getting torn up...


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

..................I would never be able to do that. I would rather put my suffering betta in clove oil, thank you.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

PetMania said:


> I totally agree. Even if they are "immediately killed". That's almost the same as just dumping it down the drin as if it's no big deal.....EXCEPT your putting it into a pit of blowing blades!


The two couldn't be more different.... You can get hung up on the "pit of blades" if you want, but all that does is blind you to the unmatched absolute effectiveness of the method. I can accept not liking it, but I cannot accept not understanding the difference between sending a fish down the drain alive and obliterating the fish into a thousand pieces in half a second first.

you're free to make as big a deal as you want about it - some people cry and lament when they lose a fish and others don't bat an eyelash. Most fall somewhere inbetween.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I let mine die on their own then 'gasp 'I flush the dead fish.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Betta are small fish, what if they slip past the blades, so no doesn't sound to me like a good idea and most people here on the BF forum their fish are their pets, I know mine is. Perseus deserves better so if he were to get so sick that I needed to euthanize him I could not bring myself to do it that way.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe some of us here at BF might seem a little more sensitive or emotional when it comes to our fish and some may make fun of us for that but we get very attached to our fish and we really do want the best for them. But what may seem the best way for one person may not seem the best way for another.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I let mine die on their own then 'gasp 'I flush the dead fish.


You know, there is the opinion that flushing the fish after death is bad too. I don't subscribe to that, but it's out there.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

I know many of you have a problem see your Beloved Betta mashed into the consistency of Fancy Feast, but I can assure you the fish didn't feel a thing and never saw it coming. 

R


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Flushing the fish is bad because it can put nasty stuff into our water sydrain and sick fish should never be disposed of down any drain for that very reason.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Perseusmom said:


> Betta are small fish, what if they slip past the blades


Running the water and disposal and then pouring the fish in, that does not happen. Even with fish smaller than bettas.

Nor is there any splatter. I don't get splattered on any other time I use the disposal either... 

Look I'm not trying to convince anyone to do what I do. I know a number of people that now use that method - it's just not something of which they would have otherwise thought. Some people like to peel bandaids off slowly, while others rip them off. It takes all kinds to make the world go round.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

dramaqueen said:


> I let mine die on their own then 'gasp 'I flush the dead fish.


 At least that is peaceful


jaysee said:


> The two couldn't be more different.... You can get hung up on the "pit of blades" if you want, but all that does is blind you to the unmatched absolute effectiveness of the method. I can accept not liking it, but I cannot accept not understanding the difference between sending a fish down the drain alive and obliterating the fish into a thousand pieces in half a second first.
> 
> you're free to make as big a deal as you want about it - some people cry and lament when they lose a fish and others don't bat an eyelash. Most fall somewhere inbetween.


 
What I meant was that putting it in the disposal and down the drain BOTH seem like dumping it without a care. I think that the suggestion of putting your betta in the garbage disposal is both unnerving, and inappropriate as that sparks the emotional response from members who care. You can accept what you want. I know the difference between the two methods as I have a brain. 
What if the fish is not killed immediately? Overall, the act of dropping your betta fish into the garbage disposal is not humane and thought of as cruel and unjust. Case closed.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Alright Jaysee thanks for making your point to me. I do agree it takes all kinds to make this world go around but sometimes you just need to let go and let the members decide what works best for them and if its something they feel comfortable doing or not. I have nothing but love for our members and they each have a opinion so we allow those opinions to be heard but their ideas of what is right might not be to another. We can agree to disagree and then we move on no need to drag it out .


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Suggesting a method of euthanasia is not inappropriate... It's a lot quicker and more humane then freezing (slow method, not shock) or even using blunt force trauma. It just seems unpleasant to your mind because the thought of an animal being ground up is not a nice thought for anyone, and that's what sparks an emotional response... Not the act of putting the fish down. 

To be honest, I'll stick to clove oil (I have been splashed by a garbage disposal a few times with food... I wouldn't want that to happen with a fish), but Jaysee has a good point and that is a method that, in my mind, could be considered completely humane. It is quick and the fish would not have the time to undergo any stress. 

As for flushing, that's a bit irresponsible. It's just as easy to bag a fish and throw it out and in the off chance a infectious disease like mycobacteria infected your fish and survives treatment, it could be introduced into the waterway if the fish is flushed.


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

KidsCatsBettas said:


> Thank you all for the help. Sparkle passed away overnight before I could intervene. He was too far gone for any meds to help.
> 
> I did some reading about disinfecting the tank and I think I'll just get new decorations and gravel for the next fish. The tank I will air out in the sunshine for a few days. But how do I clean the filter (toss the media, I know), and the heater stick?
> 
> ...


Aww, I'm sorry to hear about Sparkle, although I think that it may be best that he passed on his own. Deciding when to euthanize is so hard with any pet, and with a fish, you really don't know how much they feel and when they are suffering.

I think it's just one of those things that depends upon how attached you get to your fish, and what you want to do with the body afterwards. I've never had to euthanize a fish- thankfully, most of mine have lived long, healthy lives and I haven't had the need for it, although I have wondered about one of my recent "sick betta" purchases... I personally would use the clove oil method. It sounds quick and painless, and also less disconcerting than some other methods.

That said, I don't know that that's the only "humane" way to euthanize a fish. I've read that some people prefer to behead them with a sharp knife- just like the guillotine invented for humans, it's probably painless, and certainly almost immediate. Probably not the best method for the squeamish, but there you have it. Same with the garbage disposal, although I've never heard of that method before! It's not something I would want to try, as I'd prefer to dispose of the body in a different way, and I am a bit squeamish as far as something like that is concerned. I wouldn't call it "inhumane", though. I highly doubt the fish feels much of anything, it all happens so fast.

Unfortunately, what makes the debate over fish euthanasia and illness so difficult is that we don't always know what's "humane" for them. Unlike many mammals, birds, and even some reptiles, they really have no way to communicate how they feel. For example, my sick "rescue" betta with severe SBD floats on his side much of the time, but still will eat a pellet or 2 occasionally. Is he suffering? Is he in pain? I have absolutely no idea. 

In any case, I do believe that there are multiple ways to humanely euthanize a fish. And I think in many cases, it depends more on the owner's individual preferences than anything else. If it's immediately and relatively painless, I would call it humane. My 2 cents, anyways. ;-)


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

With a knife, there have been reports that the fish remains conscious and nerve activity continues for a short amount of time (~30s)... Thus meaning that they would feel pain. 

With the garbage disposal method, the nerves would be destroyed along with the brain, making it truly painless.


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh yeah, I wasn't actually recommending the knife method. What I meant to say, and didn't actually get around to saying, is that I think the "garbage disposal method" sounds more humane than decapitation, which has also been identified as "humane". I'm a medieval/renaissance historian, and there's plenty of horror stories in my field of decapitations gone wrong. Not something I would try. I'd actually prefer the garbage disposal!


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

AVMA Guidelines for the Euthanasia of Animals

Starts at page 69 you will be surprised

R


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't like letting my fish die naturally because having seen a number of animals 'dying naturally', and having my cat nearly 'die naturally' on me recently, it is not a very pleasant process. 

Therefore, I am probably quicker to euthanise than some of the members on this board would. 

If I feel I can stomach it, I wrap the fish in question up in wet paper towel so it isn't thrashing about. Then I locate its head and basically obliterate it with a hammer. I have never had a fish still alive after one blow with the hammer. 

However, most of the time I use the 'shock-method', particularly if culling fry. I found it quicker than using clove oil and done properly it should be over in a matter of seconds. If your fish is struggling for several minutes you have not made your water cold enough.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I don't like letting my fish die naturally because having seen a number of animals 'dying naturally', and having my cat nearly 'die naturally' on me recently, it is not a very pleasant process.
> 
> Therefore, I am probably quicker to euthanise than some of the members on this board would.
> 
> ...


And both are perfectly accepted methods according to AVMA guidelines 

R


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Aquarium Fish Euthanasia

Please be aware that if you decapitate the fish (considered the most humane and fastest method but the hardest to carry out), that you MUST pierce the fish's brain before disposing. Fish are extremely resistant to hypoxia and the brain can and does stay alive for hours after the rest of the body is gone. 

Now, I believe this debate has gone as far as it can go so unless things stay on the civil and "family-friendly" side, this thread will be closed.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

rickey said:


> AVMA Guidelines for the Euthanasia of Animals
> 
> Starts at page 69 you will be surprised
> 
> R


Thank you Rickey for providing an authoritative source on the matter. I see that both shock from submersion in ice water, as well as maceration are both listed. 

Regarding pithing - small fish have really tiny brains... I work with fish and with knives and would consider myself an expert with regards to the application of one to another, and I don't think I could effectively pith a fish. By effectively I mean getting the job done with the first thrust. And if it takes multiple thrusts, is it still "humane"?

And yes, the hammer method is also quite effective for small fish.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Then if a fish cannot be quickly and efficiently pithed, it should not be decapitated and another method should be chosen.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Sakura8 said:


> Then if a fish cannot be quickly and efficiently pithed, it should not be decapitated and another method should be chosen.


Agreed 100% decapitation is more for large fish, as I understand it.

And I can attest to the need for pithing, based on my work experience.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

KidsCatsBettas said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I've been working diligently to help my daughter's betta, Sparkle. I've posted several threads with what is happening and how I've tried to help him get better, but in a nutshell, he hasn't eaten since Sept 17. He's very weak and getting pale and now his gills are really heaving to breathe. He's so weak that he can't get to the surface to breathe air.
> 
> ...


 
The OP would like a way that is cheap and leaves the fish intact. So back on topic please...thank you !


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Perseusmom said:


> The OP would like a way that is cheap and leaves the fish intact. So back on topic please...thank you !


CO2/Cub Soda, Painless, relatively fast. I think we have gone over every method there is. It's personal thing.
I'm out 

R


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, I believe we've discussed this to death. I guess it's up to us individualky to decide what is the best way for us and our fish. I let mine die naturally because I'm afraid of doing the wrong thing and making things worse for the fish, then I'd feel awful.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Thank you Ricky


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

In any case, the fish in question has already passed. 

Were your kids able to hold a proper memorial service for Sparkle, or provide the kind of aftercare they wanted? I hope they're doing okay. And glad to hear that you're considering adding another. More bettas need the kind of diligent, loving care you provides Sparkle.


----------



## KidsCatsBettas (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow! I didn't mean to incite an internet riot, LOL!

Yes, after the rain cleared, we were able to dig a hole in the garden and send Sparkle to the great beyond. Thank you for asking. My daughter (she's almost 5) said a few kind things about her beloved fish and she put him in the hole. What she said she liked best was how purple he was.

There is no question we will get another betta for her, I think its great that my kids have fish in their rooms (my 9 y/o has a crowntail named Ninja and my 3 y/o is still just a little too young). They also keep the cats infinitely amused (the tanks are cat-proof).

For the record, I would have gone the clove oil route and was set to purchase some the day Sparkle died. My vet also recommended that lidocaine/benzocaine would have worked well too and been very humane. Beheading and sink grinding just wouldn't work with kids, as they don't understand that people can actually assist in a death and because it is very important tp them that the fish be buried. I've joked with them that we're planting "fish trees"!

Now to get the tank sanitized and hunt for another betta to rescue!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Something else you can do is burry the fish in a house plant, and tell the kids that now so-and-so will exist in the plant and always be with us.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

It has always been a hotly contested topic and people are passion in what they believe. You done good(kids and fish)

R


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

By the way, KidsCatsBettas, I don't remember if anyone mentioned this but I'm very sorry for your loss of Sparkle.

I would like to state that I have had difficulties with clove oil because well, oil and water don't mix well. Along the same vein as the benzocaine is Finquel, or tricaine methanesulfate. This is a fish anaesthetic that, when overdosed, safely and painlessly euthanizes the fish without the worry of whether or not the clove oil is mixing with the water. It must be used with baking soda as it is highly acidic and causes the pH to drastically drop but otherwise I have found it the easiest method by far.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Shake the container the clove oil/water mixture is in...


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

SPARKLE! im so sorry that he died. im sure you did everything to save him.

SIP sparkle


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I like the recommendations that someone posted for me. You can use bleach just like many people recommending. I never though read that someone recommended to disinfect the gravel. I personally boil it one time. But after i saw people saying that it can burst i stopped recommending it .Here are the instructions:
Any time you disinfect something wash it really well with hot, warm, cold water and let it sit in the son for a few days ,or just air dry it for a few days. 

Bleach is very useful but people are scared to use it because its very strong and kills everything (hence its use for sterility).


First you must know that there are lots of different bleaches out there. You must not use bleach with additives (many come mixed with detergent). So, find a bleach like Clorox Regular.

Next, the aquarium pieces to be disinfected should be rinsed with warm water to remove the particles and debris that builds with use in an aquarium.

You can disinfect the aquarium itself and hard pieces like glass thermometers, fish nets, certain gravel (though not if its porous), and hard plastic like the filter box (not the filter cartridge obviously).

Avoid heaters because people tend to submerge them and it will become very hard to remove the bleach from inside. You don't want bleach sitting inside there either as it may leach into aquarium water later or harm the heater itself.

You should make a 10% solution. This means 1 part bleach and 9 parts water to make a 10% solution. You can then dip the pieces and let them sit in the sink, bathtub, or on the counter for no longer than 10 minutes. Then rinse with warm water thoroughly. The equipment must air dry completely before entering an aquarium. This allows for the bleach to dissolve away and evaporate into its basic properties (its mainly just salt). Then rinse again with cold water (for good measure) before using in the aquarium again.

As an example example, I have a measuring cup with graduations marked in 1 ml increments. I use 10ml of bleach and 90ml of water. That's 1 part bleach in every 10 parts total (water + bleach). This creates a 10% Solution of bleach.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

You can also use 70% rubbing alcohol, which is more effective for things like mycobacteria. Bleach is great and pretty much completely non toxic once the item dries and I would fully recommend it for the "every day" type sterilization. If there is any bleach left over a double dose of water conditioner will take care of it.


----------

